# Jamb Extensions



## Upstate75 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello all.

Was wondering if Could get some input. Recently purchased our home this summer. The whole living space was wood paneling. We ripped it all out and had it all drywalled. Now we need to do our jamb extensions around the windows. I fully comprehend how to do this until I get to the bottom part. They are replacement windows so the bottom of the window sits on a slanted plate. I have seen some youtube videos where people will cut the sill out with that angle but they weren't really doing jamb extensions. They were just making new sills. 

Question is can I just take an oscillating saw to these. Like cut them flush right to the window, then just do a normal jamb extension like all 3 other sides? It seems to be the way to handle it but just want to make sure im not going to do something that causes future problems.

I have attached a photo. Hard to see the angle the bottom wood is on but its certainly an angle.


----------



## Upstate75 (Nov 17, 2017)

Sorry cant figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Now that you have two posts under your belt, click "advanced" under your post, then go down to "manage attachments". It will walk you through the posting of pictures. Interesting to know what you have, as jamb extensions are usually on the inside of the window frame, and you are describing a sill plate which is slanted. We'll wait on pictures.


----------



## Upstate75 (Nov 17, 2017)

The bottom are slants down.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would add wood to the wood there to bring it out flush with drywall. Then I would add 1/2 x trim against the window out to flush with the drywall and then add trim on that.


----------



## Upstate75 (Nov 17, 2017)

I get that part. But the bottom of the window sits on a plate the is cut on a slant (probably original windows and had slant for rain.) so butting up a piece of wood would not allow for a sill to sit flat on it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Upstate75 said:


> I get that part. But the bottom of the window sits on a plate the is cut on a slant (probably original windows and had slant for rain.) so butting up a piece of wood would not allow for a sill to sit flat on it.


 line the first piece up to the top of that sill and the next piece sits on top flat.


----------



## Upstate75 (Nov 17, 2017)

I see what your saying then just nail the new window sill to the flat part.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You are showing us the inside of the window. That is where the "stool" goes. The "sill" goes outside and is indeed slanted. Of course we can't see that. All of your interior trim is flat. The gap under the stool is hidden by a skirt trim.


----------



## Upstate75 (Nov 17, 2017)

Sorry for the wrong terminology. I have no experience with windows. But yes my situation is this... 

In the picture I showed the back end of the sill (where the stool goes) is showing which is slanted. There are several windows in the house where the back end of that sill (where the stool goes) that got busted up. So what I was reaching out for in regards to answers was, can I cut that part out so I can just do all jamb extensions around it so I have a flat level surface before I begin putting my trim on?

The diagram I attached with the red circle is showing the area that most are damaged (in fact the one pic I showed might be the only window that is fully in tact. What I would like to do is get that flat so I don't even have to notch an angle out for the stool.

Another image attached is a pic of a window where it is destroyed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Will you have your stool molding extend past the sheetrock as pictured in the red circle, or will all the jamb extensions be equal with trim molding on all sides. Neither is "righter" than the other.

If you plan on extending it past the sheetrock, you can install it flat across to the window and nail it into the tail of the sill. Once you place the apron there, it will give support to the stool on the outside of the sheetrock plane.


----------



## Upstate75 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes it will be past sheetrock. Never stopped to think by the time the stool is nailed down to the flat wood that angled wood wont matter.

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't bother trying to trim away some of the existing stool, I would take the new stool, whether flat trim just as you would use on the sides or stool from the home center, and rabbet the window edge of it so it just catches the existing. Then you have to put on the apron trim board (that piece of trim that goes under the stool) to support it first, so you have support for the new stool. 

You might still have to screw some blocks to the old work so you have more support.

The difference between the much wider home center stool and regular trim is that the real stool extends much wider. You use that if you want somewhere for a set of blinds or curtains to fall on, or in a kitchen so there's a place to set stuff.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I usually make my own stools if the situation will allow.  That way I can make them the depth that will satisfy the client. This is a garage.......OK, it is a garage with T&G bead plank gambrel ceiling a loft, fireplace......la, la. I trimmed this window to show the client before I continued with the remaining 6. Once approved it was cookie cutter time.


----------

